# Sig P220 Elite



## tneal15 (Dec 13, 2007)

I am thinking about buying a Sig Sauer P220 Elite. The dealer wants $750 for it. It is used but when I was looking the gun over it looks brand new. Is that a pretty good price?




Troy


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

Any details? The price is right, especially from a dealer. But why don't you take a look at www.gunbroker.com and compare. I've got the hots for a Sig after shooting my son's P200 Match. There's a special feel about a 45ACP. It shoves, or pushes; it doesn't snap. For me, each round just feels satisfying, like no other caliber. But to each his own. If you purchase this please let us know how you like it. Good luck to you.


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

That sounds like a very good price. New ones sell for a little over $1,000.00 in the gun shops here in Phoenix.

Post some pics if you get it!!!


----------



## tneal15 (Dec 13, 2007)

ok so i bought it today! the P220 is great it. probably one of the best hand guns i have bought.

http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg299/tneal15/p228_sc.jpg


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

Congrats!!! Your link doesn't take us to any pics....


----------



## 2sigs (Sep 8, 2007)

Cogratulations on the new Sig

I have a P220ST and an old KA date code P220. I have a few other Sigs also but the 45 in a steel frame does feel good.
-2sigs


----------



## Steve (Jan 2, 2008)

my 229 elite is so god darn good, BUY IT


----------



## MIKEONE (Jan 7, 2008)

Im new to Sig being a FN/Colt---mmm Beretta M9 man my self. The ergos a awesome on the 220 226 228 229 ETC ETC. I Just recenty purchased a Sig Navy 226--and dammit its my new favorite besides my P7 (HK) Welcome to the new universe of awesome ergos and a very combat effective weapon..

Mike


----------

